# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Live Webcam Flamands

## sbhonline



----------


## tim

Well done, John!

----------


## amyb

Thanks JB

----------


## Jim A

I'm sure this cam will go down at some point in the next 18 hours. Hopefully whenever it comes back up, or at least shortly after, those homes and all of the other homes and businesses on the island will look just like they do today.

----------


## waynek

And the beach as well, although that is of lesser importance.  Sometimes these storms can totally decimate beaches and Flamands has gotten larger and smaller over my 13 years of going to SBH.

----------


## debd

Thanks, John.

----------

